# Hand auger ice thickness limit



## evensondr (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm just getting back into ice fishing after many years. My Dad had an electric powered ice auger that worked okay, but is gone. What is the limit that a sharp hand auger can drill through, with the idea that I'm not going to be doing a whole lot of frequent moving? The ice here is about 18" thick now.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

18 inches is a piece of cake. Last Friday I did 29 and am considering getting my gas auger operational.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

depends on how much augering you wanna do and how long your auger is LOL

few years ago, on nipissing we were drilling 36 inches, was just right at the max that my auger would be able to cut when i broke through.

drilling 20 inches right now on nip, and i tell ya im thinkin im gonna need new blades cause i was getting tired by the time i got down lol


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

I used some of that SeaFoam people on here recommened and it did the trick. My old gas auger hadn't been run for 10 years. I tried to get it going five years ago and gave up. I took it apart and cleaned it last night. Got some new gas, put the foam in, Sprayed ether in the air cleaner, fired right up. Got the screws adjusted and she runs nice. Already got an extension and am ready to try late ice this year. Hope its good because this has been the toughest ice season ive ever had.


----------



## evensondr (Feb 9, 2008)

I bought new 7" blades for my 6" Mora hand auger, and it chewed through 28" of ice like butter! I downloaded the plans for a collapsible ice house, and it turned out very nice. The weather is moderating finally so hopefully the walleye bite will improve.


----------

